# Otra mas de llantas para México....



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mis Rubber Queen todavía tienen un poco de vida, pero quiero probar otras opciones. Por angas o mangas, las llantas tendrían que ser o Maxxis o Specialized. 

Tengo una Addvantage 2.4 que la podría usar, pero igual busco un par.

Una que he leido y que estoy pensando es la High Roller II en 2.4 (que es mas pequeña que la Addvantage). Otra es irme por otra Addvantage y tener el par.

Otra opcion es en specialized la Butcher SX parece que puede ser buena.

Alguna opinion?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SCHWALBE FOR THE WIN.


Eso es todo lo que tengo que decir.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

A mi también las Schwalbe me parecen excelentes llantas y siempre son mi primera opción. Para mis requerimientos, el combo Nobby Nic / Racing Ralph es insuperable. Sin embargo, debo comentar que estoy usando, porque así venía la bici ya de fábrica, un combo Specialized Ground Control / Fast Trak 2Bliss Ready y su desempeño me ha parecido muy bueno también. Si quieres que tus llantas sean Specialized o Maxxis, te recomiendo la Fast Trak 2 como trasera y la Ground Control como delantera. Saludos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gracias por los consejos sobre las schwalbe, pero no son mis preferidas por experiencia, pero aunque fueran estaría limitado a esas dos marcas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Eres de los que tumban la bici de golpe en curva o de los que la van tumbando poco a poco?

Pregunto porque la Butcher y la Maxxis Minion DHF y High Roller (y a menor medida la High Roller II) son llantas que hay que tumbarlas rapido para no quedarte sobre la inexistente zona de transicion entre los tacos del centro de la llanta y los costados.

Viene bien para gente que rueda muy agresivo, porque pasan poco tiempo sobre la zona de transicion.

Por lo menos a mi, me vienen mejor llantas como la Nevegal, Hans Dampf (no es que las haya probado pero juzgandolas por el dibujo), Rubber Queen, Rampage, etc. Llantas que tengan tacos de transicion porque no soy tan agresivo y las llantas como la DHF y High Roller se sienten un poco inseguras en ese tipo de situaciones porque no tienen tacos donde apoyarse si te quedas entre el centro de la llanta y el costado.

Si tienen que ser Maxxis o Spesh a willis y prefieres llantas con tacos de transicion, te quedan la ADvantage, la Ardent 2.4/2.6 y posiblemente la Purgatory 2.4" y Ground Control 2.3"

Tampoco me tomes muy en serio, porque las llantas que a mi me gustan, dice el RitoPC que por poco se mata con ellas, jajaja.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Eres de los que tumban la bici de golpe en curva o de los que la van tumbando poco a poco?
> 
> Pregunto porque la Butcher y la Maxxis Minion DHF y High Roller (y a menor medida la High Roller II) son llantas que hay que tumbarlas rapido para no quedarte sobre la inexistente zona de transicion entre los tacos del centro de la llanta y los costados.
> 
> ...


En parte, tienes razón en base a lo que he leido sobre tumbar las HR. Creo que la HR II funciona un poco diferente en ese aspecto, pero no se si lo suficiente.

Igual sigo viendo en esas dos marcas, me gustaría probar en la Endo las ADvantage, pero estaba pensando en la ADvantage delantera y HR II trasera, pero no estoy seguro en eso.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Estimado rzoz:

El comentario de Warp, me parece súper acertado, Las llantas Maxxis tienen un performance muy particular. Si no estas acostumbrado al principio te sacas buenos sustos. 

Pero si te adaptas al manejo agresivo (tumbar mucho la bici y rapido) vas a sacar muchas ventajas de la llanta (rodar muy rápido y al mismo tiempo muy buen agarre).

Hay 2 llanta de Maxxis que son de un manejo mas común, que te pudiera recomendar. La nueva Ikon y la veterana Larssen TT, que viene en 2.35 y es una excelente llanta trasera.

Yo tengo ganas de probar la Ikon, pero actualmente no hay mucha disponibilidad y es muy cara, la que estoy usando es la Kenda Slant Six, que es la gemela de la Ikon, y es mucho mas accesible. Me ha gustado mucho,pues rueda muy rápido y el agarre es decente.

De las llantas Specialized, ni hablo, nunca he usado ninguna.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Por cierto mi favorita de Maxxis es la ARDENT

Si ya tienes la Addvantage 2.4 puedes dejarla como trasera y compra la Ardent 2.4 como delantera, seria un buen combo.

Saludos


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Yo he estado usando la maxxis ardent 2.25 foldable sp y puedo decir que es una llanta de rápido rodamiento con la que se sube muy bien debido a su bajo peso, sin embargo a alta velocidad en las curvas no me siento muy seguro, creo que le falta agarre lateral.

La llanta es duradera y resistente, para XC agresivo està muy bien, pero para algo más rudo tipo all mountain creo que mínimo sería la 2.4.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mi impresion de la Ardent 2.25" es la misma que Klavius. La 2.4 y la 2.6 no vienen en compuestos pegajosos por razones que solo la infinita sabiduria de Maxxis sabe....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Nevegal... nof said!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Nevegal... nof said!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

La Nevegal es de las llantas que, o te gustan mucho o no te gustan nada. A mi me han gustado y funcionado bien. En parte, las RQ que tengo son las que hasta ahora mas me han gustado.

Tengo una Advantage que también me ha gustado mucho, pero casi no la he usado. Igual la usaria como trasera con otra llanta ancha delante.

Todavía no estoy destinado en ninguna, pero gracias por las sugerencias....

Tacu, creo que ya estas dominando esto de los timers en las cámaras para los self shots


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

has considerado la Ibex? Yo te diria que si estas pensando en la Butcher, consideres que es una llanta casi especifica para DH en el estilo de la Minion DHF.

Para All Mountain hay varias opciones, desde las schwalbe que son ahorita bueno las más renombradas hasta las Ibex; y yo me alejaria de Panaracer , las michelin Wild´grip´r 2. 

Pero algo que supere a tus contis, va a ser dificil, creo que solo la Hans Dampf


Por cierto, alguien sabe donde quedo el thread de intercambio de llantas? Tengo una Muddy Mary 2.3 que quiero cambiar, usada 3 veces, pero aca en el norte es demaaaaasiado agarre y prefiero probar algo distinto.


----------

